# Etymology: morigerari



## Luca79

Buonasera a tutti!
Avrei bisogno di un aiuto da voi: per una ricerca universitaria sto cercando l'origine etimologica del verbo _morigerar: _in un sito ho trovato che deriva dal latino _morigerari_ (che poi è sostanzialmente quello che mi interessa) ma cercavo un'indicazione bibliografica precisa da usare come riferimento e magari anche qualcosa di più diffuso sull'etimologia del termine...
qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi???
vi ringrazio
Luca


----------



## judkinsc

I don't speak Italian very well (maybe five words...) but I can note that the word "_morigerari_" is the passive infinitive form of "_morigerare_," meaning "to humor, to pamper." It would translate as "to be humored, to be pampered."
It's a compound verb, deriving from the verb "_gero, gerare_," meaning "to bear, carry; to manage, to wage (war), to conduct affairs... etc." and apparently some form of the verb "_moror, morari_," meaning "to delay, to entertain."

I can't give a more precise etymologic record than that.


----------



## OldAvatar

judkinsc said:


> I don't speak Italian very well (maybe five words...) but I can note that the word "_morigerari_" is the passive infinitive form of "_morigerare_," meaning "to humor, to pamper." It would translate as "to be humored, to be pampered."
> It's a compound verb, deriving from the verb "_gero, gerare_," meaning "to bear, carry; to manage, to wage (war), to conduct affairs... etc." and apparently some form of the verb "_moror, morari_," meaning "to delay, to entertain."
> 
> I can't give a more precise etymologic record than that.



Etymology  (guess) _
gerrare _= Latin _carrare _*(to carry)*_
morari = _Latin _moralis _*(morale)

*It is just a suggestion... Perhaps someonelse can confirm that, or not.


----------



## pacobabel

hola Luca, espero que entiendas un poco de español.
En ese verbo, el compuesto inicial (mori-) no procede de moror ni de moralis, sino de mos, moris, que significa "hábito, costumbre, comportamiento...".
(il compostodall'inizio non viene da moror ne moralis, ma de mos, moris, che vuol dire...).
Saludos desde bcn,
p.


----------



## Whodunit

pacobabel said:


> hola Luca, espero que entiendas un poco de español.
> En ese verbo, el compuesto inicial (mori-) no procede de moror ni de moralis, sino de mos, moris, que significa "hábito, costumbre, comportamiento...".
> (il compostodall'inizio non viene da moror ne moralis, ma de mos, moris, che vuol dire...).
> Saludos desde bcn,
> p.


 
That's absolutely correct. In Classical Latin, it was possible to say _morem gerere_, which was later changed to _morigerari_ (deponens) and (later?) to _morigerare_. The meaning is clear: _to carry one's good will_ = _to comply with (someone's request)_


----------



## OldAvatar

pacobabel said:


> hola Luca, espero que entiendas un poco de español.
> En ese verbo, el compuesto inicial (mori-) no procede de moror ni de moralis, sino de mos, moris, que significa "hábito, costumbre, comportamiento...".
> (il compostodall'inizio non viene da moror ne moralis, ma de mos, moris, che vuol dire...).
> Saludos desde bcn,
> p.



However, *moralis *is having the same root with *mori* (behaviour).


----------



## Whodunit

OldAvatar said:


> However, *moralis *is having the same root with *mori* (behaviour).


 
That's correct, but it is a derivative on its own. Since _mos_ is much more suitable as a root, one would not think that _morigerari_ is derived from a longer (another derivative) of the shorter (more obvious) word.

I don't know, however, why the dative case (mori) was chosen for the compound verb. Additionally, it is unclear why the second part _-gerari_ developed to a verb of the 1st category from _gerere_ of the 3rd. That it became _deponens_ might have to do with the meaning of the entire compound.


----------



## Luca79

Grazie a tutti...mi siete stati davvero d'aiuto... vi citerò nella mia tesi


Whodunit said:


> I don't know, however, why the dative case (mori) was chosen for the compound verb. Additionally, it is unclear why the second part _-gerari_ developed to a verb of the 1st category from _gerere_ of the 3rd. That it became _deponens_ might have to do with the meaning of the entire compound.


Riguardo a questo, ho fatto delle ricerche: il passaggio dalla prima alla terza coniugazione è, secondo i grammatici latini, una regola normale;
credo che invece il passaggio da _morem_ a _mori_ sia dovuto semplicemente alla formazione della parola composta (come _arma gerere _che diventa, come nome composto _armiger_)


----------



## virgilio

Luca79,
            Hai scritto "il passaggio dalla prima alla terza coniugazione è, secondo i grammatici latini, una regola normale;" ma non riesco a capirlo. Può darsi forse che i susodetti grammatici latini vogliano dire che dei verbi latini della prima coniugazione siano capaci di comportarsi come se fossero della terza coniugazione?
Se dicono questo, hanno torto.
C'è una forma  di qualsiasi verbo latino (forma frequentativa) tramite la quale un verbo della prima coniugazione viene costruito dai verbi di altre coniugazioni, ma mi pare improbabile che i tuoi 'grammatici' si riferiscano a questo fenomeno, perché il 'traffico' viene sempre in senso opposto:
e.g.
jacio, jacere, jeci, jactum (3)   - jactare, (frequentative) (1)
respondeo respondere, respondi, responsum (2) - responsare (1)

Sono rimasto perplesso!

Virgilio


----------

